
Why Our Super Bowl Ad Failed – Cards Against Humanity - superasn
https://medium.com/@CardsAgainstHumanity/why-our-super-bowl-ad-failed-2af66e6a976c#.xyl3zi25c
======
lhnz
I bet their "Why we failed at X" satire article will do well with their target
market.

------
superasn
Relevant: [https://thenextweb.com/creativity/2017/02/06/carads-
humanity...](https://thenextweb.com/creativity/2017/02/06/carads-humanity-
super-bowl-ad/)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921)

------
SlipperySlope
Last time foolish Super Bowl ads were put on the air by startups, was at the
peak of the Dot-Com boom.

Is this a portent?

~~~
bpicolo
Not at all. This is a complete satire article.

Also, not that unusual for startups to have a Superbowl ad. I've seen a few in
the last couple years.

